# Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko



## daci7 (14. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob von euch schon jemand Erfahrung im Küstenspinnfischen im marokkanischen Atlantik gemacht hat?
Ich werde von Mitte Februar bis Mitte März die Strecke von Marrakech hoch bis Tanger fahren/trampen/wandern und dabei natürlich meine Spinnrute im Gepäck haben.

Rute: PENN Overseas Travel Spin (2.7m / 20-80g)
Rolle: PENN Battle 4000
Schnur: 20lbs PowerPro/ 20lbs FC

Ich werde vorraussichtlich ne Menge schlanke Meeresblinker/-wobbler in Größen zwischen 5 und 15cm und diversen Farben (eher natürliches Dekor) mitschleppen aber eventuell hat ja jemand Geheimtipps? 
Natürlich werd ich auch ein paar Naturködermontagen einpacken. Als Vorfachmaterial hab ich Hardmono angepeilt, so als 0.80er oder so.
Zu meinen Fragen:
Kennt sich jemand mit der Gegend aus und kann mir Stellen empfehlen?
Hat jemand Geheimtipps zu Motagen/Fischarten?
Gibt es sonst etwas, dass ich vergessen hab?

Wenn ich zurück bin gibts natürlich auch nen ausführlichen Bericht - aber erstmal hätte ich gern ein paar Tipps!

#h


----------



## Kotzi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Hier gibts nen rel. langen Threat über Teneriffa.
Bezüglich Angelweisen und zu erwartenden Fischarten könntest du 
da mal nachhorchen ist ja quasi um die Ecke..

Sonst viel Glück und Spaß!


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hier gibts nen rel. langen Threat über Teneriffa.
> Bezüglich Angelweisen und zu erwartenden Fischarten könntest du
> da mal nachhorchen ist ja quasi um die Ecke..
> 
> Sonst viel Glück und Spaß!


Danke danke, den werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit dann mal reinziehn


----------



## Antitrax (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*



daci7 schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich werde vorraussichtlich ne Menge schlanke Meeresblinker/-wobbler in Größen zwischen 5 und 15cm und diversen Farben (eher natürliches Dekor) mitschleppen aber eventuell hat ja jemand Geheimtipps?
> 
> #h



Bei mir liefen die letzten Jahre in Agadir blaue MeFo Blinker (20 bis 30 g) mit etwas rot/orange/silber und reine silberne Blinker recht gut... Es gibt da eine Stachelmakrelenart die fliegt förmlich auf die Dinger (such einfach nach "Agadir" um die Bilder im Forum zu finden)

Alles andere wie reines rot, grün und andere grelle Farben wie neon gingen hingegen gar nicht. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das keine Allgemeingültigkeit haben muss. Ich habe nur direkt an der Küste geangelt. Ich denke etwas weiter draußen werden evtl. auch größere Räuber (Baracudas, Muränen etc...) auf die bunten Teile anbeissen.

Es wäre -super- von dir nen kleinen Bericht zu bekommen an welchen Plätzen du am erfolgreichsten warst. Ich plane demnächst wieder eine Reise nach Marokko und wollte dieses mal etwas südlicher als Agadir gehen.

Viel Spaß!

Antitrax

PS: Kleiner Tipp noch: Nimm unbedingt rostfreie Drillinge für deine Blinker mit... Alles andere rostet dir im Nullkommanix weg. Auch bei den Blinkern die du mitnimmst auf Qualität achten, wenn Du einen ganzen Monat unterwegs bist... Die Blinker die Du in Marokko bekommst sind billiger Müll aus China (wenn Du überhaupt Blinker findest, denn die wenigsten Marokkaner angeln damit).


----------



## daci7 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Sehr gut, so ähnlich hab ich das auch geplant gehabt. Eingedeckt mit MeFo-Ködern bis zum Abwinken bin ich bereits - alles schlank und blau/silbern oder schwarz/weiß/silber, keine Schockfarben. (da hab ich mich auch an deinen Thread orientiert.)
Berichtet wird natürlich ausführlich hier im Forum


----------



## locopescador (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Hi
konntest du deine Kombi schon testen?
wie verhält sich die Rute?
über einen Reisebericht würde ich mich sehr freuen weil ich Marokko auch mal bereisen möchte.


viel Spaß und viel Petri Heil bei deinem Abenteuer!


----------



## daci7 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*



locopescador schrieb:


> Hi
> konntest du deine Kombi schon testen?
> wie verhält sich die Rute?
> über einen Reisebericht würde ich mich sehr freuen weil ich Marokko auch mal bereisen möchte.
> ...


Mit der Kombo angel ich auch in D auf Hechte und hatte diese auch in Lappland dabei - hat also schon ein wenig durchgehalten.
Bisher kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Die Rute ist mMn super für Blinker, Wobbler und Spinner geeignet und auch  Gummis gehen (aber dann nur durchleiern) - es ist halt ne 5-geteilte Reiserute.
#h


----------



## arminpa65 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

hi !
daci7
das beste was ich dir geben kann
ich gehe davon aus du sprichst etwas franze

einfach phantastisch....man kann sich verabreden, erfährt was geht
allein das kartenmaterial ist gold wert...die bilder von den locations

hassan,   und viele seiner kumpels   super typen.....

http://www.hassan-peche.com


----------



## daci7 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*



arminpa65 schrieb:


> hi !
> daci7
> das beste was ich dir geben kann
> ich gehe davon aus du sprichst etwas franze
> ...



Cool, danke für die Seite!

Btw: Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen (weil es mir so berichtet wurde), dass das Angeln im marokkanischen Atlantik frei wäre - auf der Seite ist nun aber ein "Permis de pêche a pied" ausgestellt vom "ministière de l'agriculture et de pêche maritime" - ich geh also mal davon aus, dass es doch ähnlich wie in Spanien mit den Scheinen laufen wird?!

Naja, ansonsten lass ich mich mal überraschen 

PS: Mein Schulfranzösisch ist zwar extrem eingerostet, aber das wird schon irgendwie. Hat ja selbst mit Russisch geklappt als es klappen musste - und das hatte ich nie in der Schule.


----------



## Antitrax (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*



daci7 schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die Seite!
> 
> Btw: Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen (weil es mir so berichtet wurde), dass das Angeln im marokkanischen Atlantik frei wäre - auf der Seite ist nun aber ein "Permis de pêche a pied" ausgestellt vom "ministière de l'agriculture et de pêche maritime" - ich geh also mal davon aus, dass es doch ähnlich wie in Spanien mit den Scheinen laufen wird?!



Seltsam... ich angel seit Jahren regelmäßig in Agadir und es war noch nie die Rede davon, dass ein Angelschein notwendig wäre. Ich habe sogar am äussersten Ende von Agadirs Hafen geangelt, ohne dass jemand mich jemals gefragt hat, ob ich einen Schein habe.

Wie soll das in der Praxis funktionieren? Immer dieses DINA4 Blatt mit dem Foto dabei haben, wenn man unterwegs ist?|kopfkrat

Entweder der Tipp auf Hassans Seite ist ein Fake (Touristenfalle) oder ich angel seit Jahren illegal 

Antitrax


----------



## arminpa65 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

den schein habe ich auch nie gehabt
bin auch nie kontrolliert worden
wird nicht so extrem durchgegriffen, wie auch ?
das wird trotzdem seine richtigkeit haben
 ist  in anderen ländern
ja auch so 
vielleicht lässt man  touristen einfach gewähren

es wird eben nicht überall alles so genau genommen wie bei uns deutschen

kann mir vorstellen , wenn du an den falschen kommst ,dann |smash:

hassan ist in seinem land ein star
der hat es sicher nicht nötig an schmarrn  zum verzählen


----------



## daci7 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Na wird schon passen  
Ich frag einfach nach.
Ich mach mich jetz mal langsam auf die Reise!
Der Bericht folgt dann so in 3-4 Wochen - falls ich mal unterwegs ans Netz komme schreib ich evtl auch zwischendurch mal was.
Achja FYI: "16.03.13; Marrakesh - 28 °C, Sonne und eine leichte Briese"
Bis denn, denn!


----------



## Antitrax (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Mach das! Bin jetzt schon gespannt.
Nen Schönen Aufenthalt!#h

Antitrax


----------



## daci7 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Wieder zu Hause!
Es war ein supergeiler Urlaub - zwar wenig geangelt, aber doch ganz gut gefangen.
Einen Bericht schreib ich die Tage da ich jetz erstmal Arbeit nachholen muss (244 neue Mails ...).
Bis denn, denn
#h


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Sooooo ... besser spät als nie - hier also mein Bericht.

Wie bereits geschrieben waren wir (Simon & ich) von Mitte Februar bis Mitte März in Marokko unterwegs. Gebucht haben wir im Vorraus nur Hin- und Rückflug. Hin ging es dann nach Marrakesh und zurück von Malaga aus, im Anhang schicke ich mal einen Kartenausschnitt mit in den ich unsere Reiseroute eingezeichnet hab.

Geplant haben wir im Vorraus so gut wie nichts - ein Bekannter von uns war zur gleichen Zeit mit Bekannten in Marokko unterwegs, also haben wir uns als einziges Ziel gelegt irgendwie ein Treffen hinzukriegen.

Also nun ein Bericht...
Vor der Fahrt hab ich natürlich schon eine Weile den Wetterbericht verfolgt und was soll ich sagen - Sonne, Sonne, Sonne ... ganz anders als wir dann in Marrakesh landeten - Regen. Und zwar aus Badewannen. Am Flughafen haben wir dann noch zwei deutsche Mädels kennen gelernt und uns ein Taxi in die Medina (Altstadt) geteilt - 150 Dirham (ca 15 Öcken) für uns vier, was für dortige verhältnisse absoluter Wucher ist, aber im Regen verhandelt man eben nicht so lang. Die beiden Mädels waren ähnlich (planlos) wie wir unterwegs und so haben wir uns einfach kurzerhand für ein paar Streckenabschnitte zusammengetan. Im Regen sind wir dann auch zu unserem ersten Hotel gekommen - mit Abstand das schlechteste der ganzen Reise! 

Generell kann man sagen, dass man in der Nebensaison ca. 50 Dirham pP im Doppelzimmer zahlt - am besten hat es sich bewährt *ohne Gepäck* die Hotels abzuklappen und Preise zu vergleichen und auf jeden Fall die Zimmer *vorher zeigen lassen!*

Naja, die ersten Tage haben wir also in Marrakesh verbracht, was also mit Angeln nicht viel zu tun hatte. Aber die Stadt ist schon einen Besuch wert - die verwinkelten Souks (Einkaufviertel) sind schon etwas besonderes und die Altstadt is nicht umsonst UNESCO Weltkulturerbe, es gibt viel zu sehen.
Ich bin selbst kein großer Fan von Architektur, aber auch für unsereins ist die Stadt einfach klasse - insbesondere der "Platz der Toten" der Djemaa el Fna, früherer Markt- und Henkersplatz - heutzutage ein wuselnder Haufen von diversen Fressbuden, Teebuden, Geschichtenerzählern, Showboxern, Schlangenbeschwörern, Wahrsagern, Tänzern und vielem mehr ... In Marrakesh haben wir kurzerhand dann 4 Tage damit verbracht uns einen groben Überblick über die Altstadt zu verschaffen bevor es weiter Richtung Norden ging.

Für 170 Dirham haben wir dann direkt den großen Sprung bis nach Fès gemacht, wo wir nur eine Nacht geblieben sind und sind direkt weiter mit dem Bus nach Chefchauen (eine Kleinstadt im Rifgebirge) gefahren. Dort haben wir dann unseren Bekannten getroffen und ebenfalls ein paar Nächte verbracht.

... später mehr, ich muss jetz weiter Arbeiten 

Bilder:
1 - Karte
2 - geparkter Esel
3 - Dachterasse unseres 2. Hotels
4 - Entspannter Wahrsager auf dem Djemaa el Fna
5 - Schlangenbeschwörer


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Bilder (Ebenfalls bisher nur Marrakesh)
1 - Djemaa el Fna
2 - lecker Futter
3 - typische Straße in den Souks
4 - Gemüsehändler
5 - Gewürze!


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Ok, weiter gehts.
In Chefchauen haben wir dann ein paar vernebelte Tage verbracht - einmal, weils bei tiefliegenden Wolken eben recht feucht ist und andererseits, weil das Dorf und die umliegende Gegend weltweit als eins der Hauptanbaugebiete für Mariuhana gilt. Und als guter Touri muss man ja die örtlichen Spezialitäten verkosten ##
Da es besonders in den Altstädten auch garkeinen Alkohol zu kaufen gibt, der Konsum sehr stark verpöhnt ist und den meisten Einheimischen der Konsum aus religiösen Gründen eh untersagt ist haben wir uns dann kurzerhand angepasst. :m
Naja, abgesehen davon ist das Dorf und die Gegend auch wunderschön. Naja - von hieraus gings dann zurück nach Fès wo wir uns wieder mit den beiden Mädels getroffen haben und nach ein paar Tagen Sightseeing endlich ans Meer und zwar nach Mehdia bei Kenitra. 
Dort wollten wir dan ein paar Tage verbringen und da wir auch kochen wollten, brauchten wir schon ein bisschen mehr als ein Hotelbett (Diese sind sowieso rar in dieser Ferienhaus-Siedlung). Nach ein paar Gesprächen mit Einheimischen haben wir dann Kontakt zu einer deutschen Rentnerin gefunden, die seit nun knapp 20 Jahren mit ihrem marokkanischen Mann dort wohnen. Für umgerechnet ca. 30€ pro Nacht (für uns vier zusammen) haben wir dort in einer eigenen Wohnung mit zwei Schlafzimmern, Wohnzimmer, Küche und Bad leben können.
Wie man auf dem Google-Bild erkennen kann liegt Mehdia direkt an einer großen Flußmündung, welche auch anglerisch die interessanteste Stelle weit und breit war. Ansonsten weit und breit "nur" feiner Sandstrand, weswegen der Ort auch bei Surfern recht beliebt ist.
Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt habe ich eigentlich vorgehabt mein Glück mit Spinnködern wie Mefowobblern und -blinkern zu probieren, wozu ich ehrlich gesagt nur kurz kam. 
Meiner Meinung nach die wichtigste Regel für neue Gewässer - vertrau den Einheimischen. Ich hab also erstmal versucht Kontakt zu den lokalen Anglern aufzubauen, was auch recht schnell funktioniert hat. Die Locals haben überwiegend mit absoluter Low-Tech-Ausrüstung geangelt und teilweise anstatt richtiger Angelrollen nur irgendwelche Spulen an ihren "Besenstielen" montiert - aber gefangen haben sie.
Also erstmal nachgefragt worauf denn geangelt wird und nach einigen verdutzten Blicken meinerseits und mehrmaligem nachfragen und finalem Blick in den Fangkorb war klar - worauf fischt man wohl bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, knappen 30°C und ordentlichem Wellengang? Auf Aal natürlich ... :m
Die Leute sind extrem freundlich (besonders wenn man nicht nur mit der Kamera rumläuft und sich wie der letzte Touriarsch verhält). Schnell war klar, dass aufgrund von trübem und kaltem Wasser meine Spinnköder momentan unangebracht sind und ich mein Glück lieber mit dem Ansitzen versuchen sollte. Passende Kleinteile und Köder  habe ich mir dann schnell zusammengetauscht und los gehts - und das aber richtig. 
Ich hab eine einfache Durchlaufmontage mit Einzelhaken gefischt und Sardinenfetzen oder ganze Sardinen als Köder genommen und die Fische waren anscheinend begeistert 
Auch wenn ich nicht besonders lange gefischt habe, ich konnte diverse Meerbrasssen, Barschartige und einige Aale überlisten und die Angellei war extrem kurzweilig. Einige Spezis haben noch mit Handleinen , dicken Vorfächern und ganzen Sardinen Muränen zwischen den Steinen der Mole rausgezogen. Und praktisch jeder Angler hatte irgendwo zwischen den Steinen Futterkörbe zum Fang von Garnelen ausgelegt.
Etwa drei Nachmittage habe ich den Einheimischen dort auf der Mole Gesellschaft geleistet und wie man das unter Anglern gewohnt ist - die Stimmung war klasse. Köder werden wie selbstverständlich weitergegeben und ich wurde sogar zur marokkanischen Brotzeit eingeladen - zwischen den Steinen wird eine kleine Grillfläche präpariert und auf langen Spießen würzige Würste und diverse Fleischteile gegrillt. Diese werden mit Oliven auf frischem Fladenbrot gegessen - saulecker!
Abends wurde dann in unserer Behausung der Fisch zubereitet und meist bis spät in die Nacht Karten gekloppt.
Naja, und so kann man dann auch den Urlaub schnell umkriegen - einen weiteren Halt haben wir noch in Asilah gemacht, ein wirklich schönes Künstlerdörfchen mit richtig guter Felsküste, bevor wir dann nach Algeciras übergesetzt sind und noch zwei Nächte in dem Ferienhaus meines Vaters in der Nähe von Malaga genächtigt haben. 
Bevor ich mich totquatsche hänge ich einfach ein paar Bilder an und ihr könnt euch selbst ein Bild machen - ich kann jedenfalls jedem Marokko nur ans Herz legen! Es ist ein recht kostengünstiges Land in welchem man freundlichen Leute, jahrtausende alte Kultur und geile Landschaften erleben kann, so man denn will.

Achja - wundert euch nicht, wenn ihr teilweise blöd angestarrt werdet bei euren Versuchen Arabisch zu sprechen - die diversen Dialekte (Berbereinfluss, Hocharabisch, Marokkanisch-Arabisch etc) sind so unterschiedlich, dass man mit Französisch häufig schneller ans Ziel kommt  Aber es wird immer honoriert wenn man es denn versucht!
|wavey:
Bidler: 
1 - blaue Gasse in Chefchauen
2-4 - Dörfchen
5 - frostige Temperaturen in den Bergen


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Bilder:
1 - frostig
2 - Ausblick
3 - Chefchauen
4 - in Fès
5 - Sonnenuntergang in Fès


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Bilder:
1 - Fischplatte
2 - Strand bei Mehdia
3 - Ich
4 - auf der Mole
5 - Einheimische Angler


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Bilder: 
1 - Einheimischer mit kleiner Muräne
2 - Mole
3 - mein Fang nach ca. 4h
4&5 - Einheimischer Angler in Asilah


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Bilder:
1 - von unserer Dachterasse in Asilah bei Nacht
2 - Stadttor
3 - alter Hafen
4&5 - Steilküste bei Asilah


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Und zum Abschluss noch ein Foto von unserem "Abschiedsmahl" - bereits in Spanien.
Ich hoffe euch hats gefallen.
#h


----------



## Mühlkoppe (11. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Hi Daci,

danke für den Bericht und die tollen Bilder. 
Das nächste Mal müsst ihr dann die Strecke südlich von Casablanca antesten - da wird es für den Küstenangler interessanter. Die Bilder haben mir sehr gut gefallen und Erinnerungen an meine Tour zurückgebracht. Irgendwie scheint die Zeit dort stehen geblieben zu sein...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## btwauss (16. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Wenn ich so deinen Reisebericht lese und die tollen Bilder sehe bekomme ich richtig Reiselust  Ist das auf dem ersten Fischbild eine Muräne? Und wo hattest du denn diese Brandungsrute her?

Grüße


----------



## daci7 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*



btwauss schrieb:


> Wenn ich so deinen Reisebericht lese und die tollen Bilder sehe bekomme ich richtig Reiselust  Ist das auf dem ersten Fischbild eine Muräne? Und wo hattest du denn diese Brandungsrute her?
> 
> Grüße



Jepp - auf dem ersten Fischbild ist ne kleine Muräne. 
Die hat ein Einheimischer Angler gefangen (der die auch präsentiert) - und dem dementsprechend auch die Rute gehört. Dabei war das eher ein längerer Besenstiel mit einer selbstgebauten Rolle und Maurerschnur


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Schönes Ding!#6


----------



## btwauss (18. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Ahhh  Ich hatte mich schon gewundert. Aber da sieht man mal es muss nicht immer eine Carbonrute sein.


----------



## daci7 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Die wäre auch eher von Nachteil - Er hat direkt vor den Füßen zwischen den Steinen damit geangelt, da durfte man dem Fisch keinen Zentimeter Schnur geben, sondern direkt mit aller Gewalt den Burschen aus seiner Höhle ziehen.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die wäre auch eher von Nachteil - Er hat direkt vor den Füßen zwischen den Steinen damit geangelt, da durfte man dem Fisch keinen Zentimeter Schnur geben, sondern direkt mit aller Gewalt den Burschen aus seiner Höhle ziehen.



Habe ich das richtig gesehen, der angelt auf Steine stehend in teilweise nicht schlechter Brandung und angelt auf Muräne und andere Fische? Respekt.

Schöne Bilder, animieren zum nachmachen.


----------



## btwauss (18. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Wenn man die Felsen gut kennt kann man ungefähr abschätzen wie die Wellen kommen und trotz riskant wirkenden stellen sicher angeln. Das geht aber nur wenn man sich gut auskennt vor Ort.


----------



## daci7 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig gesehen, der angelt auf Steine stehend in teilweise nicht schlechter Brandung und angelt auf Muräne und andere Fische? Respekt.
> 
> Schöne Bilder, animieren zum nachmachen.



Hmm ... das sind zwei verschiedene Angler - der Kerl auf dem Stein in der Brandung angelt eher auf Meeräschen und kleine Brassen und hat ne lange Stippe in der Hand. Der hatte auch einigermaßen modernes Equipment


----------



## Tortugaf (26. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Schöner Bericht. G. Frank


----------



## Antitrax (26. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder...

Danke!#6

Antitrax


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Spinnfischen im Atlantik, Marokko*

Danke danke, hört man gern!


----------

